# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Флэшка

## GrayLord

Проблема с флэшкой (я конечно могу её форматнуть однако) ситуация закл в следующем: на фляге есть папка по факту её ни существует, но она есть. Её размер 20Гб (размен флешки 8Гб) и никак немогу удалить, вирей нет пробовал все тотал фар анделит и т п...Может кто сталкивался с чем нить подобным?

----------


## vistwork

Папка 20Г на 8Г флэшке. Очень странно, почему то больше похоже на последствие вирусов.

----------


## GrayLord

Нет тестил и Nod  ом и WEBERом чисто там, это какието последствия от WMP11

----------


## roxoman

wmp11 настолько суров... никогда не буду им пользоваться

----------

